# some of my stuff



## Stickcraft (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's some pictures of my work for those that are not familiar with it. I have been a wood carver for around 30 years as a hobby and makng sticks for a couple of years. i made my first stick for my brother who was very ill at the time, he's sadly no loger with us but it stayed with me and I kept making them and improving on the craft. I mainy do dog toppers on a commission basis but will have a go at anything that interests me.

I have made quite a few for customers in the USA but carriage is costly.


----------

